# Anyone want to contribute to a fancy pigeon wiki?



## PerfectRollers (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there!
I have just started a new Wiki http://fancypigeons.wikia.com/
and I was wondering if anybody is interested in contributing to it. I am currently doing my GCSEs, so I don't have that much free time to work on the wiki, but I would really appreciate people adding some pages and info to it.
Thanks, and if you are interested just email me at [email protected]
Best wishes for 2014,
~Eliot~


----------

